

news.yc suggestion: RSS Feed - DXL

Why not have an RSS feed of, say, the top 50 stories. I know that they're constantly moving in and out, but it should be doable. You're all hackers after all ;)
======
staunch
It would probably be a good idea for the main page to allow for auto detecting
the feed so it shows the little RSS icon in the location bar.

I think something like this is all you need in <head>

<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Hacker News"
href="<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>"/>

------
aston
Is 25 enough? <http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

~~~
DXL
You're awesome. I indeed missed it at the top bar or as autodetectable.

------
champion
What I really want is a link in the feed to the item on news.yc itself -- not
just the source link. Part of the value is the discussion and having to find
it again on news.yc is a pain.

------
catalinist
beautiful ! now ... can you put a link up there on the ... erm ... menu bar ?

------
henning
yes, it already existed, but most people won't know that unless they see the
orange button in their browser's toolbar indicating that the feed was
autodetected.

------
rippon
It's at the bottom....

